# Looking for Marriott Aruba



## opticals100 (Jan 11, 2022)

Looking for Marriott Aruba anytime in Jan/Feb/Mar

Would prefer a 2 bedroom unit

Thanks!


----------



## shannonlyon (Jan 11, 2022)

sent you a PM


----------



## opticals100 (Jan 13, 2022)

Is anything available with a check in date of Jan 22/23/24/25?


----------



## merriot (Jan 15, 2022)

shannonlyon said:


> sent you a PM


I have a two bedroom unit at Eagle Aruba for Feb. 11-18, and a one bedroom Feb. 18-26.  milntom@optonline.net.


----------



## opticals100 (Jan 15, 2022)

Even a 1 bedroom unit would be ok. Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## shannonlyon (Jan 18, 2022)

This morning there is a 1 BR with full kitchen available at the Surf Club and the Ocean Club with available check in 1/31... not sure how long they will last.


----------



## lisalouann13 (Jan 21, 2022)

opticals100 said:


> Looking for Marriott Aruba anytime in Jan/Feb/Mar
> 
> Would prefer a 2 bedroom unit
> 
> Thanks!


how many nights are you looking for?


----------



## simone01 (Jan 21, 2022)

Marriott Grande Vista. Studio. 2/19 2/26.  Available.   Asking 700


----------



## lisalouann13 (Jan 21, 2022)

*
Marriott's Aruba Surf Club*
_Palm Beach, Aruba_
3 Bedroom Villa, 3 Bathrooms, Ocean View
*# Of Nights: *5* # Of Guests:* 2
*Check-In: *05 Feb 2022
*Check-Out: *10 Feb 2022


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2022)

simone01 said:


> Marriott Grande Vista. Studio. 2/19 2/26.  Available.   Asking 700


You should probably start a new thread.


----------

